# iTunes 10.1.1 Disk Burner or Software Not Found



## DocFrye (Dec 28, 2010)

I've used iTunes for disk burning and playing for several years w/ out problems but recently rec'd the "Disk Burner or Software Not Found" when trying to burn a playlist onto a blank disk. I've also noticed that iTunes will no longer play or recognize audio cds.

The usual solutions online for older versions of iTunes don't seem to apply to me and as far as I can tell I'm the administrator on my computer and on iTunes. Below are the basic specs:

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 6002)
Dell Inc. Inspiron 1501
iTunes 10.1.1.4
QuickTime 7.6.9
FairPlay 1.10.14
Apple Application Support 1.4.1
iPod Updater Library 10.0d2
CD Driver 2.2.0.1
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 3.3.0.69
Apple Mobile Device Driver 1.52.0.0
Bonjour 2.0.4.0 (214.3)
Gracenote SDK 1.8.2.457
Gracenote MusicID 1.8.2.89
Gracenote Submit 1.8.2.123
Gracenote DSP 1.8.2.34

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

